# Houston Texas - looking for Players



## Azazu (Oct 7, 2002)

Hi, we are looking for that lucky person to finish off our Friday night forays.

We are currently playing through the RttToEE and intend on continuing onto other adventures after that.

We play Friday nights 6:30 till late. We play in west Houston (Beltway 8 and Richmond).

Please respond with any questions comments or interests.

Later

Simon


----------



## Pyske (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm interested in hearing more about it.  How far along are you?  What's your play style?  Levels?

I'm in North Houston, so it's a bit of a drive, but not too bad.

Feel free to E-Mail me if you prefer.  

 . . . . .  . . -- Eric


----------

